# White rice and beans



## kiko (Jul 12, 2009)

Are white rice and beans good sources of carbs and proteins for a pre-workout meal?


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2009)

Dunno. What macros does your portion of them translate into?


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd say no to the beans in either case unless these Pre-WO meal is a couple hours before the workout.

Too much fiber....I don't know about you but I don't want stuff sitting in my stomach while I'm working out.


----------



## jordyb (Jul 12, 2009)

No i don't think beans are a good source of proteins , instead of that you can have white eggs ....


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

jordyb said:


> No i don't think beans are a good source of proteins , instead of that you can have white eggs ....


Wrongo!


*Beans: Protein-Rich Superfoods*

     High in fiber and antioxidants, beans aren't just good for the waistline, they may aid in disease prevention, too.
                  By              Jenny Stamos Kovacs
WebMD the Magazine - Feature
                  Reviewed by              Kathleen M. Zelman, MPH, RD, LD

          More than just a meat substitute, beans are so nutritious that the latest dietary guidelines recommend we triple our current intake from 1 to 3 cups per week. What makes beans so good for us? Here's what the experts have to say:
     Chronic conditions such as cancer,  diabetes, and  heart disease all have something in common. Being  overweight increases your chances of developing them and makes your prognosis worse if you do, says Mark Brick, PhD -- which means that trimming your waistline does more for you than make your pants look better. Brick, a professor in the department of soil and crop sciences at Colorado State University, is investigating the ability of different bean varieties to prevent cancer and diabetes.
     Beans are comparable to meat when it comes to calories, says Dawn Jackson Blatner, RD, a registered dietitian at Northwestern Memorial Hospital's Wellness Institute in Chicago and a spokeswoman for the American Dietetic Association. But they really shine in terms of fiber and water content, two ingredients that make you feel fuller, faster. Adding beans to your diet helps cut calories without feeling deprived.
     Our diets tend to be seriously skimpy when it comes to fiber (the average American consumes just 15 grams daily), to the detriment of both our hearts and our waistlines. One cup of cooked beans (or two-thirds of a can) provides about 12 grams of fiber -- nearly half the recommended daily dose of 21 to 25 grams per day for adult women (30 to 38 grams for adult men). Meat, on the other hand, contains no fiber at all.
     This difference in fiber content means that meat is digested fairly quickly, Brick says, whereas beans are digested slowly, keeping you satisfied longer. Plus, beans are low in sugar, which prevents insulin in the bloodstream from spiking and causing  hunger. When you substitute beans for meat in your diet, you get the added bonus of a decrease in saturated fat, says Blatner.
     Still not convinced? In a recent study, bean eaters weighed, on average, 7 pounds less and had slimmer waists than their bean-avoiding counterparts -- yet they consumed 199 calories more per day if they were adults and an incredible 335 calories more if they were teenagers.
     Beans have something else that meat lacks, Blatner says: phytochemicals, compounds found only in plants (_phyto_ is Greek for "plant"). Beans are high in antioxidants, a class of phytochemicals that incapacitate cell-damaging free radicals in the body, says Brick. (Free radicals have been implicated in everything from cancer and aging to neurodegenerative diseases like Parkinson's and  Alzheimer's.)
      In a U.S. Department of Agriculture study, researchers measured the antioxidant capacities of more than 100 common foods. Three types of beans made the top four: small red beans, red kidney beans, and pinto beans. And three others -- black beans, navy beans, and black-eyed peas -- achieved top-40 status.
     The bottom line? Beans are pretty much the perfect food, Brick says.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

*WHFoods: Black beans
*

*Protein Power Plus*
 If you're wondering how to replace red meat in your menus, enjoy the rich taste of black beans. These smoky flavored beans are a good source of protein, and when combined with a whole grain such as whole wheat pasta or brown rice, provide protein comparable to that of meat or dairy foods without the high calories or saturated fat found in these foods. And, when you get your protein from black beans, you also get the blood sugar stabilizing and heart health benefits of the soluble fiber provided by these versatile legumes. A cup of black beans will provide you with 15.2 grams of protein (that's 30.5% of the daily value for protein), plus 74.8% of the daily value for fiber. All this for a cost of only 227 calories with virtually no fat.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

Brown rice is better, stay away from the whites, white bread, white rice, salt suger.....


----------



## nkira (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, look who's here! 

Hi min0...

Nice article that "Beans: Protein-Rich Superfoods".

I love beans!.....Lima beans & black gram lentils are my favorite.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2009)

Beans and Rice provide a complete protein, from the Aminos found in each food.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

nkira said:


> Well, look who's here!
> 
> Hi min0...
> 
> ...


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Brown rice is better, stay away from the whites, white bread, white rice, salt suger.....




Why? There's hardly any difference between brown and white rice. Salt is good for you. Sugar's just sugar.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

Aren't all of the nutrients removed when it's "bleached'' ? Much like white bread vs. Brown bread.

The problem with salt is that people get carried away with it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kiko (Jul 13, 2009)

Built said:


> Dunno. What macros does your portion of them translate into?



About 70gms of carbs (10gms of fiber) and 12gms of proteins. With the rice and beans I usually eat a big chicken breast (about 40 gms of proteins) and some veggies.



danzik17 said:


> I'd say no to the beans in either case unless these Pre-WO meal is a couple hours before the workout.
> 
> Too much fiber....I don't know about you but I don't want stuff sitting in my stomach while I'm working out.



I know what you mean. I workout 90 after eating and since I do it at home I can fart away without worries. 

Thanks for the info, min0.


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Aren't all of the nutrients removed when it's "bleached'' ? Much like white bread vs. Brown bread.
> 
> The problem with salt is that people get carried away with it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



If you're eating rice for the micronutrients, you probably have a pretty shitty diet. 

I hardly ever eat grain. What little I eat is for the starch. If I don't need the extra fibre, white rice cooks faster.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

kiko said:


> About 70gms of carbs (10gms of fiber) and 12gms of proteins. With the rice and beans I usually eat a big chicken breast (about 40 gms of proteins) and some veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???Beans, Beans good for your heart.
The more you eat the more you fart???


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2009)

kiko, that sounds great.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

We eat a lot of rice at home.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

Brown rice vs white rice

Brown rice - an environmentally friendlier choice
 Brown rice is not only better for you, but it's better for the environment than white rice too.
 So what's the difference?
 Rice goes through a variety of processes before it's ready for cooking. After harvesting, the seeds are run through a rice huller/husker for milling to remove the outer grain husks. After this process, you're left with brown rice. Nice and simple.
 To create white rice, there's added steps. The germ and the inner husk (bran) is removed, the grain is then polished, usually using glucose or talc.
 The crazy thing is that these added steps to turn brown rice to white remove nutrients that are sometimes then introduced back in via synthetic sources - this is called fortified white rice. The same type of thing happens in brown bread vs. white bread scenario.
 The loss of nutrients is broad and substantial. Plain white rice has far less Vitamin E, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folacin, Potassium, Magnesium, Iron and over dozen other nutrients.  Added to that, the dietary fiber contained in white rice is around a quarter of brown rice.
 So, brown rice certainly appears to be more healthy, but where does the environmental benefit come from? It's basically down to processing - the less processing of a food, the less energy required. *There's also the issue of the synthetic vitamins added back in - produced in laboratories and factories from a variety of chemicals; and these sorts of processes are well known for their negative impact on the environment.*
 If you're accustomed to white rice, making the switch to brown suddenly can cause a taste bud rebellion - it certainly did for me. It's somewhat of an acquired taste for many people. I suggest adding extra sauces to mask the "wilder" taste of brown rice for a while to allow your tastes to adjust. Once you've acquired a taste for brown rice, it's likely you'll never go back to white.
 When you buy rice, because it keeps so well, try and buy in quantity to save on packaging. The rice we buy comes in cloth bags which we've put to very good use after finishing the contents.


----------



## Built (Jul 13, 2009)

For the record, I actually prefer the taste of brown rice.

My point is that most of us here are very well nourished. The little bit of whatever in a cup or two of rice - brown or white - that some of us only eat on training days hardly contributes to your well-being. 

Besides, there may be too much fibre in it to adequately digest for when you need it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok


----------



## kiko (Jul 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> We eat a lot of rice at home.



God bless the Puerto Rican diet. Like it or not, there's going to be white rice and beans on the table most of the time.


----------

